# What do you plant to attract pollinators?



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

I wanted to get some ideas of what things you plant to attract pollinators. I think a lack of bees was one of the factors that led to a poor garden last year, so I'm wanting to incorporate more things in my garden that will make it a favorite hang out for local bees.

I have a fairly large Barnsley plant in the corner of my garden, that once it goes in bloom, has a number of bees that hang out. I also planted some cosmos in my garden bed, although I'm not sure how much of an attracter cosmos are?

what are some other ideas, or what things have you planted?


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

I planted marigolds and nasturtium this year...I read they are good to bring in the pollinators...we will see..


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

they are great for bringing in the pollinators and the good bugs that go after the bad bugs gives them a place to hide and the nasturtiums are self seeding and edible they taste kinda peppery. I have the nasturtiums every year come back and I have only planted seeds once in 5 yrs now. the humming birds love them too. try a few leaves,flowers or seeds in a salad.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks for the ideas. I actually did buy some marigolds this past weekend, but I planted them in pots/planters around the patio and house. I think I'll go get another 6 pk of them and put them in my garden beds also. Nasturiums are a good idea also. The other day when I was out in the garden, I heard a couple hummingbirds around the trees but they were probably thinking what a sad garden I had that there was nothing in there for them! And last year I threw out my hummingbird feeder because it was getting so old and discolored after many years of use. Still need to find a new one for them!


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

you are inspiring me to add more flowers to my garden 
hmm maybe I will get me a pony pack of marigolds today


----------



## jenny (May 28, 2013)

stephanie said:


> you are inspiring me to add more flowers to my garden...


I also want to recommend this. Flowers will definitely help you solve a problem.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

the humming birds are doing regular visits to my garden and mainly hanging out in the trellising nasturtiums. They stop and rest on the arbor for a few minutes between flowers.


----------



## person12 (Nov 8, 2013)

I will definitely visit this site again because i learned a lot and got very helpful information from your blog. Thanks for sharing.
Someone always help make seriuosly posts i'd condition. This can be really the very first time. I like this kind of blog.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

I had an outbreak of aphids this last garden season and the nasturtiums took the majority of the hit which saved my veggies from being devastated. they trapped the majority of the aphids which in turn attracted more bug eating bugs to my garden and it all balanced out.


----------



## lisapf (Feb 6, 2014)

Sunflowers


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

I have added sunflowers to my garden for this years planting!


----------



## mollysgarden (Jul 7, 2013)

I planted Russian Sage in my garden last year and the bees LOVED it, I always had bees in my garden and in my front flower bed. They also love Blue Mist, but be careful with Blue Mist, they get really big (and gorgeous) and the seeds will cause them to spread, so if you don't mind pulling the new growth each season go for it! 
Bees like blue!


----------

